# Yet Another Viper 5901 Installation Problem Thread



## FromTheInside (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, I hate to be that newb with his first post asking for help but I have been searching the entire net all day including in this forum. I apologize if my answer is something blatantly obvious or already posted on this site. I would not ask if I had found it already in my ventures

I have a 1999 Pontiac Grand Am and installed the XK01 bypass. I programmed it to option 2 and my door locks work. I followed the procedure in the attached manual. Also, in it, it states that when in D2D mode I only need the Accessory 2 wire w/ a relay as well as the data wire. No problem there. 

I went to change my transmission type to auto as per the instructions and I simply cannot get the valet switch to do what I want it to do. When in valet mode the blue light is on and stays on and when I get it out of valet it is off. The light goes off when I put the key to "ON" and back on when the key is off. 

I opened the door, turn the key to on and then off, and held the button on the valet. Nothing happens. I supposedly need to wait for siren chirps to indicate what menu I am in. My siren works (accidentally tripped panic mode quite a few times), but I just cannot get any chirps while doing this.

I have seen conflicting accounts from different installers all of which have been GM cars that fall under the same D2D installation category shown in the XK01 manual. I have seen the door trigger wired from the module to the viper unit without the dome light being connected to the viper. I also saw another installation with the reverse, that is, no door trigger but with a dome light. I had neither of them wired ( lol ) and then wired the door trigger with the same result. I don't know. 

My jumpers are set correctly on the viper. I am sure my problem lies in doing something stupid, overlooking a key aspect, or leaving out a wire.

I appreciate anyone's input and suggestions. I am quite excited about having my car started and running while I dig it out of the snow during this winter so I can look forward to getting inside of a warm car afterward.

Thank you and let me know if I need to make more clarifications. My car is an automatic.


----------



## FromTheInside (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay, I grounded out the door trigger wire so that it would allow me to program. The car starts and it works well. So I am sure anyone who wants to chime in will know exactly what I should do. I thought the door trigger is supposed to go from the XK01 which is the point of D2D.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

other way around, wire the brain box, not the bypass


----------

